#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  The 20 pull up club! Anyone wanna join?

## Chittychangchang

In the quest to simplify my workouts  and focus on upper body strength, I came across the elite club.

The 20 pull up club!!!

Started today lifting half my weight as a pull up x 20 reps.

Going to gradually getting it to my full weight over the next few weeks.

Anyone on here wanna get on the 20 pull up club train?

CCC

----------


## Neverna

I'd like to be able to do it but I think it's beyond my capabilities.

----------


## david44

Ring pulls or jerks?

think I'll stick to pulling grannies they can't run away

----------


## Dragonfly

that's so fooking gay!!!

----------


## HuangLao

Another falsely fashionable and trendy fitness thread. 
Lovely. 
 ::chitown:: 

Rolling up another one as we speak.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I came across the elite club.
> 
> The 20 pull up club!!!


It’s not so elite, I’m a member and if they’ll have me then they’ll take any fucker!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

> Started today lifting half my weight as a pull up x 20 reps.






> I'd like to be able to do it but I think it's beyond my capabilities.


Its not. I can do them now and I have to shoulder 95kgs

'Walking the Plank.'

Get a chair walk off it onto the pull up bar(walk the plank) or get a friend to lift you up l, then slowly lower yourself down. Over a few weeks of doing that reverse  exercise you will be able to go the other way and pull yourself up.

----------


## NamPikToot

> It’s not so elite, I’m a member





> Originally Posted by Chittychangchang 
> Started shirt lifting


This is all a bit...

----------


## Chittychangchang

You can do 20 pull ups at 95kg Dill?

Nice one Ant! Proper arms stretched pull ups? Not chin ups?

----------


## NamPikToot

> You can do 20 pull ups at 95kg Dill?


every day trying to get out of bed

----------


## Loy Toy

How heavy is a beer keg?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> You can do 20 pull ups at 95kg Dill?


Yeah, I was a keen amateur gymnast

----------


## NamPikToot

Lads, careful, don't waste. There are willing recipients
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/family/p...d-willing-man/

----------


## Jack meoff

> How heavy is a beer keg?


13kg when empty
73kg when full.

----------


## NamPikToot

> 13kg when empty
> 73kg when full.


That there is a Scottish Dwarf

----------


## Chittychangchang

I'm talking all the way up and all the way down pull ups, no cheating half measures..

----------


## Troy

There was a time when I thought upper body strength would be useful. 

It isn't!

 The only useful thing in life is big balls, and no amount of exercise is going to give you bigger balls.

----------


## Maanaam

> 95kgs





> get a friend to lift you up l, then slowly lower yourself down. Over a few weeks of doing that


...your friend will be cut.

----------


## Maanaam

> I'm talking all the way up and all the way down pull ups, no cheating half measures..


I can do 8. When I go out for a ciggie, there's a pipe framed motorbike shelter for the apartments next door and I sometimes test myself. 8 is all I can manage these days, but it's a consistant 8. Maybe if I wasn't sucking CO and CO2 as I do them? Or maybe take my flipflops off...added weight there.

----------


## kmart

There is a bit of technique involved doing pullups. Clenching your 'core' -stomach and glutes (arse), helps.  :Smile:  Just in case anyone behind you in the gym get the 'orn, like.

Strengthening the lats with other exercises (pull downs, rows, etc) should get your tally up a bit more. 20 pullups is a pretty serious challenge, tbh. I can't do more than 12 now, so might have a go at this.. :bananaman:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> There was a time when I thought upper body strength would be useful. 
> 
> It isn't!
> 
>  The only useful thing in life is big balls, and no amount of exercise is going to give you bigger balls.


20 pull ups gives you bigger balls also :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

When I was in my twenties the most pull-ups I could do was 15. But I'm talking about a starting position of hanging down with my arms straight.

They are much easier to do if you never let your arms get past ninety degrees.

----------


## Dillinger

> your friend will be cut.


 :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> They are much easier to do if you never let your arms get past ninety degrees.


That's exactly what Dillingers talking about,  gymnast...more like bullshit artist. 
Get on the fork lift Dill, that's the only way you're gonna do 20 pull ups  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Here's my pull up bar....




Just gotta find the motivation to screw it into the doorframe. :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Nice one Ant! Proper arms stretched pull ups? Not chin ups?


Yep strict form, none of that CrossFit kipping bollocks either, though last few reps would be a bit ropey.

I usually do 10-15 reps for 4 sets in me workout.

----------


## somtamslap

I max out at around seven very shoddy chin-ups. 

But the gauntlet has been tossed and I shall be taking up the challenge. I'm gonna do mine on those little rock climbing hold too, just to earn me double-hunk points.

----------


## Chittychangchang

20 x pull ups completed @ 48 kg.
That's just over half my body weight. 
Gonna try and crack this challenge in the next few weeks. 
It's a gradual process of building up to it.

----------


## Neverna

> 20 x pull ups completed @ 48 kg.
> That's just over half my body weight.


Pull ups or pull downs?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Pull ups, I can pull down more for longer for some strange reason.
Maybe it's the machine I'm on.
Ruddy hard work to get into the 20 club.
Gonna have a couple of days rest getting pissed and burning the kitchen down.
Then I'm going to go straight in at full weight  which is currently just under 90kilos,will see how many I can do safely without injury.
Then gonna try and beat it by one every two days...

----------


## Neverna

How do you do a pull up with only half your body weight, Chitty? What's your technique?

----------


## Chittychangchang

There's a machine at the gym, I'll post a pic up next time.

----------


## Neverna

Cheers.

----------


## AntRobertson

One of these or similar, you can add / remove weight on the stack as needed:

----------


## kmart

^Not much good, imo. Best using a cable pull-down machine to build up strength in the lats, until you're strong (or light enough) to do real body-weight pull ups.

----------


## Maanaam

> until you're strong (or light enough)


It's my extra weight that's going to hinder me. My son does handstand push-ups. I can't do half of one  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

I used to do those and then one time I burst all the blood vessels in my eye lids.

Spent about a week looking like I was wearing purple/red mascara.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dragonfly94

The only thing I can pull is my cock, did get one of those exercise bike though, better get on it how many k should I be doing on it a day?

----------


## Dillinger

> My son does handstand push-ups


With 2 hands? ... pah  :Smile: 

I see you made him take his Man U shirt off for the pic :Smile:

----------


## Mandaloopy

Challenge accepted- need an excuse to rejoin the gym! I find the cold deeply motivating to exercise- probably not helped that the gym cranks the windows open letting the toxic cloud of coal and plastic smoke into the gym!

----------


## aging one

I am going to meet up with Chitty when he comes. Head to the park and walk/jog 15 k in less than 2 hours, then we will hit the pull up bars. I reckon I will be good for 6 or 8, and bet I can better his effort.  The proof is in the pudding.. :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> With 2 hands? ... pah 
> 
> I see you made him take his Man U shirt off for the pic


Yeah, two hands the pussy. Mind you, when I last saw him earlier this year I still beat him arm wrestling.  :Smile: 
Sorry, not my photo, interweb stock. Son's a bit darker than that...cue caveman comments from thick bigots.

----------


## Mandaloopy

We don't have that fancy machine in my gym, which mostly seems to be frequented by past and current Mongolian wrestlers- current PM of Mongolia actually worked out there until he was elected. I guess I am going to have to do it the old school way

----------


## Chittychangchang

> I am going to meet up with Chitty when he comes. Head to the park and walk/jog 15 k in less than 2 hours, then we will hit the pull up bars. I reckon I will be good for 6 or 8, and bet I can better his effort.  The proof is in the pudding..


Thanks for the invite AO, i would expect yourself and everyone else on here to be members of the 20 pull up club by July next year.

Not sure that'll i'll be up for a 15 k 2 hour walk inland,unless it's by the sea.

When i hit Thailand it's mostly gonna be Singha, sun, sea, sand and a few temples :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> We don't have that fancy machine in my gym, which mostly seems to be frequented by past and current Mongolian wrestlers- current PM of Mongolia actually worked out there until he was elected. I guess I am going to have to do it the old school way


Old skool is best if you can do it, build up to it.

An extra pull up a day...

----------


## Chittychangchang

> ^Not much good, imo. Best using a cable pull-down machine to build up strength in the lats, until you're strong (or light enough) to do real body-weight pull ups.


Indeed, shedding a bit of excess blubber will help in the quest for the elite club membership.

I've dropped from 98kg down to 88.5kg in two years, wasn't planned that way.

38" Waist down to 35", No need for that extra weight anyhow.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> I max out at around seven very shoddy chin-ups. 
> 
> But the gauntlet has been tossed and I shall be taking up the challenge. I'm gonna do mine on those little rock climbing hold too, just to earn me double-hunk points.


Chin ups are the easy option mate, still good upper body strength building.

Respect for doing yours on those rock climbing holds.

Slap the superman goes to the Max and puts us all to shame again :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Here's my pull up bar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta find the motivation to screw it into the doorframe.


That's a chin up bar, unless you are very thin.

Chin ups are poof, get on the pull ups like a car bonnet :bananaman:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Respect for doing yours on those rock climbing holds.


Fuck that, tatty lifting straps FTW



 :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

> That's a chin up bar, unless you are very thin.


It fits inside  32'" doors you clown.

No wonder you look like such a faggot in the gym, with your arms spreadeagled   like a fucking  demented albatross doing the YMCA. :Smile: 



Pull your arms in, Look at the  red lines below , the inner markings  are for chin ups and the outer for pull ups

----------


## bsnub

Dillys idea of a pull up is pulling his pint off the table to his mouth. 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Maanaam

Dammit.
Went out for a ciggie to the motosy shed...only managed 4.
It's going to be a tough road to get to 20. Might fail.  :Sad:

----------


## NamPikToot

Eerrrm, this is getting a bit of Blue Oyster Bar whiff to it. :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

Then Eff Off.
Simple, innit?

----------


## NamPikToot

Gay rage?, calm down fella you seem to be permanently upset, not going to do your cardio any good.

----------


## Maanaam

Emulating Lulu... not a good sign.

----------


## somtamslap

You get extra hunk points if you do it naked with a fully formed boner.

----------


## NamPikToot

> You get extra hunk points if you do it naked with a fully formed boner.


There some Indian Yogis got an exercise programme for that muscle :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Dillys idea of a pull up is pulling his pint off the table to his mouth.


Dillingers idea of a pull up is lying down to wank :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

The only thing you'll be pulling is a muscle Chitty or the attention of some big shithouse Polish woofta who will see you struggling and offer to spot you, gain your confidence then give you a good rodgering in the sauna , going in there pissed up on  the morning after your "rest" day :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Left shoulder rotator cuff needs a rest.
The 20 pull up club membership continues to elude me.

Managed 20 x 60kg pull ups on this machine

----------


## Dillinger

^ you sure you're not doing pull downs?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Funny fooker :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

I just did 2.5 with a 10kg weight down my pants.

The juice boys in the gym didn't know what the fuck was going on.

----------


## Neverna

> Left shoulder rotator cuff needs a rest.
> The 20 pull up club membership continues to elude me.
> 
> Managed 20 x 60kg pull ups on this machine


I see how it works now.

----------


## Maanaam

> you sure you're not doing pull downs?


I was going to ask about this before. What's the difference wrt the muscles used or the excersise's effect? How do you pull down your own weight? You'd have to tie your feet to the ground. (Genuine questions. I only went to a gym for a few weeks 25 years ago. I'm quite ignorant of the machines and jargon).



> I see how it works now.


Yes, that explains Chitty's "half weight". It's a good idea.

----------


## Chittychangchang

The pull up is harder than the pull down!
It's all about gravity :bananaman: 
That and the apparatus,  ask Dill. ..he's an expert on the  subject :Smile:

----------


## kmart

> I was going to ask about this before. What's the difference wrt the muscles used or the excersise's effect? How do you pull down your own weight? You'd have to tie your feet to the ground. (Genuine questions. I only went to a gym for a few weeks 25 years ago. I'm quite ignorant of the machines and jargon).
> Yes, that explains Chitty's "half weight". It's a good idea.


Chin-Up Â» Lats » Exercise Encyclopedia » Videos » CoopersGuns Health, Fitness & BodyBuilding

----------


## Simon43

I screwed my pull-up/chin-up bar across the door with tinny little aluminium u-clamps.



However, since I only weigh 63 Kg, there is little chance of the clamps ripping out of the wooden frame.

I can do about 10 proper pull-ups and 15 chin-ups.

Easy when you have an adonis body like mine - no 20 Kg of lard-gut getting in the way...

----------


## uncle junior

> However, since I only weigh 63 Kg, there is little chance of the clamps ripping out of the wooden frame.


I'd add a little more support somewhere.....looks a bit wonky

----------


## Dillinger

You could teach Chitty a thing or two about D.I.Y I reckon Simon :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> I screwed my pull-up/chin-up bar across the door with tinny little aluminium u-clamps.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Got it, the bar is to help you reach the door keys  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> However, since I only weigh 63 Kg, there is little chance of the clamps ripping out of the wooden frame.


Don't worry about the screws coming out, it is the clamps that eventually will "jump off" the screws.

----------


## fiddler

> Chin-Up Â» Lats » Exercise Encyclopedia » Videos » CoopersGuns Health, Fitness & BodyBuilding


If a "pullup" is something different than this "chin-up^", then I don't know what it is. 
I do them like the link above (chin-ups)
Never been to a gym but there's a bar set up at the beach here in Phuket. 
I started almost exactly one year ago and could do 2. 
Now, I'm up to 8 on a good day (most days 7, some days only 5)
My goal is 10 and I think in another year I ought to be able to do it. 
But 20?  
No way will I ever reach 20 in tis life. 
I see guys trying all the time and most of the muscle bound guys do sets of 10. 
There was a guy the other day who had a girl hang onto him and did 10 with her on board. 
I was impressed. 
She was a looker too.

----------


## NamPikToot

Fiddler, keep your eyes peeled and your wits about you

----------


## kmart

> If a "pullup" is something different than this "chin-up^", then I don't know what it is. 
> I do them like the link above (chin-ups)
> Never been to a gym but there's a bar set up at the beach here in Phuket. 
> I started almost exactly one year ago and could do 2. 
> Now, I'm up to 8 on a good day (most days 7, some days only 5)
> My goal is 10 and I think in another year I ought to be able to do it. 
> But 20?  
> No way will I ever reach 20 in tis life. 
> I see guys trying all the time and most of the muscle bound guys do sets of 10. 
> ...


Different: The description in the link i posted is wrong.  Pull-ups are done with palms facing away from you, gripping the bar at a bit more than shoulders-width apart. Chin-ups done with palms facing inwards, narrow grip hands around 15-20 cm apart. Chin-ups are slightly easier to do as you utilize more muscles (biceps, especially) with this grip. You're doing pretty good with 8 pull-ups; I think perfect-form 6 ea. is the benchmark for in-shape guys, (and minimum requirement for Marines). And I think that unlike a lot of people posting on here, you are being honest..  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> And I think that unlike a lot of people posting on here, you are being honest..


I just did four sets this morning: 10; 10; 9; and 8.

And that's after basically a month off.

Honest guv!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maanaam

> Pull-ups are done with palms facing away from you, gripping the bar at a bit more than shoulders-width apart. Chin-ups done with palms facing inwards, narrow grip hands around 15-20 cm apart. Chin-ups are slightly easier to do


Ahhhh, ok. Then it's chin-ups that I've been doing. Definitely easier than pull-ups. Put's me out of the pull-up club  :Smile: 

Thinking about it...I have pretty good lats (surfing, diving, swimming and paddling all those years). I should be able to do pull-ups since the lats are a major group in that? But somehow the chin-ups are still easier.
Just did two pull-ups out at the bike tent. But 4 chin-ups.

----------


## kmart

> I just did four sets this morning: 10; 10; 9; and 8.
> 
> And that's after basically a month off.
> 
> Honest guv!


Doing a lot better than me. Last year's 12 is still a PB, but implementing pull-ups into sets I'm still struggling to do better than 9-7-6-4 on average. 

Purchased this pull-up frame recently though.  :bananaman:  So no excuses for not doing better.

----------


## Maanaam

> pull-ups into sets I'm still struggling to do better than 9-7-6-4 on average.


 How would it go if you had a sip or two of Red Bull between sets?

----------


## VocalNeal

I pull up my pants about 20 times a day that's about it.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Good work everyone!!!!!

C'mon we can all be a part of the 20 pull up club this year!!!

Lets make 2019, the TD20 .





The club is still elusive to me, persistence pays...

Some more fvcked up pull up types...

----------


## FailSafe

I do pull-ups (with a proper pronated grip and full-extension) once per week.  I'm up to 18 reps (though I'm breaking form after 15 and kicking my legs a bit).  I've found that doing them weighted every other workout helps (I do 2 weighted sets, with 10kg and then 15kg hanging off my belt) - I also do three sets of negatives on that day (the negatives are pretty difficult and, without a spotter, you need to be at a fairly high number of reps to begin with unless you're using the assisted pull-up machine pictured on the first page- I don't like that machine much and never use it, but it's great if you're just starting out).

I should (hopefully) be at 20 by the end of May barring injury.

----------


## Loy Toy

> So no excuses for not doing better.


Never mind mate your a drummer.

Great cardiovascular exercise.

----------


## Dasher

Skinny runt exercise

----------


## kmart

^How many can you do then, Rambo? :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dasher

> ^How many can you do then, Rambo?


How many can you do with 40kg weights?

----------


## kmart

... ::chitown::

----------


## Mandaloopy

15 on those wall climber grip things:

I prefer them to the conventional bar

----------


## FailSafe

> Skinny runt exercise


92kg here- not huge, but hardly a 'skinny runt'. :Wink:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Same, same.

93kg  still not joined the elusive club yet, both working onit  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## somtamslap

> I max out at around seven very shoddy chin-ups.


 Down to five now; I'm going the wrong fucking way. I'm pretty good at scowling at myself in the mirror though.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Down to five now; I'm going the wrong fucking way. I'm pretty good at scowling at myself in the mirror though.


I hear that Slaps.

My pull ups are down to single figures, struggle lifting at my weight. Too much of an impact on my joints.

Shoulder pushes with dumbells is a different story....

Funny gif Dil :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> I should (hopefully) be at 20 by the end of May barring injury.


I posted this at the end of March last year- not long after, I was walking my 90lb Rottweiler (OK- it was a 9lb ,13-year-old, blind poodle), at 4:30am one morning when she smelled a cat or something- I was holding the leash in my left hand with zero tension in my arm ,with my wrist in a supinated (palm upward) position- my arm was jerked hard to the left, injuring my forearm and shoulder (little bitch pulls like a Husky and always has).  It wasn't enough to keep me out of the gym, but I had to work around it for months, and my pull-ups went down to the low-teens.  I slowly worked my way back, and finally hit a set of 20 pull-ups today.  

I generally try a max rep set every two weeks, and do weighted sets (meaning I hang a 10-15kg plate off my belt) in between, as I mentioned in my post above- I've found it really helps once you get to the point where you can go beyond your body-weight (it takes a while to get here).

My weight is up to 95kg (209lbs) at 188cm (6'2"), so I'm not a skinny or small guy.  I've found that once you pass 15 reps, the exercise becomes semi-aerobic, leading to oxygen depletion and forcing me to concentrate more on my breathing- the shallow breaths I take on a set in the 8-12 rep range don't cut it.

Now the next goal in 25.

----------


## AntRobertson

Well done.

Struggling a bit meself with pull-ups recently owing to an injury also.

----------


## kmart

^^Nice one and reminder. I'm not really progressing with pull-ups. I need to start doing the weighted versions to make any gains.

----------


## Joe 90

> 92kg here- not huge, but hardly a 'skinny runt'.


Same weight as myself, can do 5 without a problem or injury presently. 
I prefer push exercises to pull, I guess it's a joint and age dilemma.

----------


## FailSafe

> Same weight as myself, can do 5 without a problem or injury presently. 
> I prefer push exercises to pull, I guess it's a joint and age dilemma.


That's a post from over 2.5 years ago- I'm up to 102kg now (hopefully the majority of that extra 10kg is muscle, but certainly not all of it is...). I hit 20 on Wednesday after being stuck on 18/19 for quite a while (which was a great way to start the first back workout of the year), but that was the first time to manage it at a body-weight over 100kg- as my weight went up, I lost a few reps to the extra bulk and a couple injuries (never fewer then 16, but they did go down), and it took quite a while to get them back. 

Five is a good start- if you do multiple sets in the course of a workout, try to add a rep to one of those sets (not necessarily your 'big' set- going from 2 reps to 3 in your third set is as valid a measure of progress as adding a 6th rep to your first set, though it's not as 'sexy' an improvement) weekly.  I do at least six sets, and I can usually  (not always) squeeze one more rep out _somewhere_ in one of those sets.  Have a short-term, achievable goal each workout for all muscle groups- a small weight increase, one more rep- something within reach (remembering what you did in previous workouts is essential).  Pull-ups are a bitch, but they're a great exercise, and they take a lot of effort to improve- it's worth it.

----------

